# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  V-Flash FTI-230 3D Printer for sale

## Hyperlight

Ris-03.jpg0625141050.jpg0625141050b.jpg0625140917.jpg

Used V-Flash FTI-230 personal 3D Printer for sale. Used multiple times and never got parts to print correctly. Great for someone who wants to invest the time into fixing it or can use it for parts. Prefer local buyer in Southern California who can pick up in person. Otherwise, buyer covers cost of shipping. 

Item: 3D-Systems V-Flash FTI-230 3D Printer
MSRP: $5000
Price: $800
SOLD AS IS, PRINTER  (as pictured) W/ POWER CABLE ONLY!

Video description: http://youtu.be/XRFcyn2lLcY 
Brochure: http://www.protocom.cz/files/downloa...-nav-usen.pdf/ 

“The V-Flash Personal 3D Printer fits right in your office, home or modeling shop and within your budget. V-Flash prints durable plastic parts with a smooth surface finish and true to design detailed features. V-Flash is the most affordable 3D printer available, and with this clearance pricing, it simply can't be beat!”


Printer Size & Weight :26"W x 27"D x 31"H (660 x 685 x 787 mm) 145 lbs (66 kg)Max Build Size :9" x 6 3/4" x 8" (228 x 171 x 203 mm)Native Resolution :768 x 1024 DPI (xy)Layer Thickness :0.004" (102μm)Min Vertical Wall Thickness :approx. 0.025” (0.64mm)Ambient Noise :Under 60 dBa (measured 1 m from the printer)Material Density:~ 1.11 g/cm3Material Tensile Strength :33 MPaMaterial Tensile Modulus :1550 MPaMaterial Elongation:5.0%Material Flexural Strength:53 MPaMaterial Flexural Modulus:1700 MPaPower Requirements:100-120 VAC 50/60 Hz, 6A; 220-240 VAC 50/60Hz, 3AFile Support:.STLWorkstation Requirements: Windows® XP, Windows Vista, Windows® 7Regulatory Compliance:CE / cTUVus / RoHS / WEEE

More information can be found here: 
http://en.souvr.com/product/200712/340.html

----------

